

Russian engineers plan to extend Internet to space - andyking
http://blogs.rnw.nl/medianetwork/russian-scientists-plan-to-extend-internet-to-space

======
dzuc
Here's Vint Cerf's memo regarding an Interplanetary Internet [pdf]:
<http://www.ipnsig.org/reports/memo-ipnrg-arch-00.pdf>

~~~
pohl
Hasn't this been operational in mars satellites for a while now?

------
iwwr
How is this plan different from existing constellations like Iridium or
Globastar?

~~~
borism
looks incredibly ambitious, like Iridium :)

------
sigzero
Why didn't Google think of that?!

